# How do I connect to a VNC 4 server?

## n3odi

for example when I try connecting it gives me an error such as this:

bash-2.05b# x2vnc 192.168.1.232:5900

x2vnc: VNC server supports protocol version 3.8 (viewer 3.3)

x2vnc: VNC connection failed: No supported security type for 3.3 client

bash-2.05b#                       

The server is on a windows machine, and seems to work since I connected locally on the machine to test it out. And the client is on gentoo. I've emerged x2vnc and vnc, and xf4vnc. What are all these clients? which one do I need to connect to this server and how do I go about doing this? 

I appreciate any help, thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## n3odi

Anybody?

----------

## Rainmaker

I believe RealVNC supports this.

http://www.realvnc.com/download-free.html

----------

## lathos42

RealVNC 4 is available in Portage if you emerge vnc with ~x86.  The stable branch is still ver. 3.3.7, but I personally havent had any problems with the Ver. 4 viewer or server.

----------

## n3odi

Thanks for that tip, I was not aware that it was masked. Anyways, after re-emerging it this time when I attempt to connect it's a bit different but still fails. 

```
VNC viewer for X version 4.0 - built Jan 25 2005 08:11:34

Copyright (C) 2002-2004 RealVNC Ltd.

See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.

Tue Jan 25 08:25:29 2005

 CConn:       connected to host 192.168.1.232 port 5900

 CConnection: Server supports RFB protocol version 3.8

 CConnection: Using RFB protocol version 3.8

 CConnection: No matching security types

 main:        No matching security types
```

Do you know what could be the result of this? Could it be the setting on the server? I just installed the Enterprise Trial on a Windows 2003 server with the basic settings and didn't edit much.

----------

## battistis

I have the same problem:

on the realvnc official site they say:

http://www.realvnc.com/support/nomatchingsec.html

 *Quote:*   

> If you use a Free Edition, legacy or third party VNC Viewer to connect to a VNC Server that requires encryption or uses any of the advanced features of Enterprise Edition, such as native domain authentication, then you will get the No matching security types error. The best solution is to upgrade your VNC Viewer to the most recent version of Enterprise or Personal Edition.

 

how connect from a gentoo to a windows realvnc server pro with encryption (not the java plugin)?

----------

## jd2066

 *battistis wrote:*   

> how connect from a gentoo to a windows realvnc server pro with encryption (not the java plugin)?

 

You can download the Linux VNC Viewer from vnc.com by doing the following:

1. Go to http://www.realvnc.com/download.html

2. Under "Enterprise Edition" click "Download & try".

3. Fill out the information or skip that and then click "Proceed to Downloads".

4. Scroll down to "VNC Enterprise Edition Viewer for Linux" (x86 or x64 depending on your arch).

5. Click the download button by executable or gzipped file.

6. If you select the gzipped file then ungzip it.

7. Move the binary to $HOME/bin/vncviewer or replace /bin/vncviewer with it.

The VNC Enterprise Edition Viewer appears to be free to use. I've been using in for a couple months now without problems.

I've replaced /bin/vncviewer with that version as it works with both the free and pay vnc servers. Though I do have to redo it when an update for vnc is installed.

Justin

----------

## battistis

yeah it's works!

tank's a lot   :Smile: 

----------

## jd2066

You're welcome.

You should add "[solved]" to the topic title now so when other people find this topic when searching or something they know it's solved.

Justin

----------

## battistis

i can't   :Crying or Very sad: 

the topic isn't mine

----------

## jd2066

Oh, Ok.

I think I read just the posts before and not the user name so it appeared your post and the original poster's posts were from the same person.

Justin

----------

## MickKi

If you are using KDE you can also try krdc to connect to Real VNC servers.

----------

## jd2066

 *MickKi wrote:*   

> If you are using KDE you can also try krdc to connect to Real VNC servers.

 

You can do that if you are connecting to a free RealVNC server but it won't work connecting to a RealVNC enterprise server.

Justin

----------

## MickKi

Interesting!  I have only used it to connect to the Free RealVNC server on a WinXP box (through an ssh tunnel for extra security), why is it that it won't connect to the Enterprise VNC server?

----------

## billium

you could also try tightvnc, also in portage  works great for me.

Billy

----------

## jd2066

 *MickKi wrote:*   

> Interesting!  I have only used it to connect to the Free RealVNC server on a WinXP box (through an ssh tunnel for extra security), why is it that it won't connect to the Enterprise VNC server?

 

I looked on the RealVNC site and couldn't find the source code for the Enterprise version. So if there is no source code that could be why.

Justin

----------

